# Domain working on all PC's but mine!



## anksrox (Jun 8, 2010)

So, I'm developing a website and the domain is www.goldenpanda.in
I see that everyone can access the domain, except me! Is there an error on my PC or the domain has some flaw! I can access the domain from other PC's, laptops, mobiles, etc. but not through my PC. Please suggest me a way to get around this!


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you just register or update the domains DNS, If so it may take up to 72 hours for your computer/ISP to recognize the changes.


----------



## anksrox (Jun 8, 2010)

Its the 4th day now!


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

anksrox said:


> Its the 4th day now!


Ok then, lets ask some more questions.

Do you own this hosting account? Is it cPanel?
If Yes, Contact the host, Your IP address may be blocked by the firewall due to wrong password through FTP or cPanel login. Even if its not cPanel FTP can get your IP blocked too, mainly because you get something like 3 attempts and an FTP program will try it 50 times before giving up.

Next..

Does it work on other computers within your network, or is everyone on the network effected.

Next.. 

Lets do a Trace route.

How to http://www.mediacollege.com/internet/troubleshooter/traceroute.html

tweek: ok instead of the command they told you run, "tracert goldenpanda.in > C:/trace.txt" Make sure your run Command Prompt as an admin, and the results should be in a text file on your Root hard drive, please post results here.


----------



## anksrox (Jun 8, 2010)

It works on the laptop, when I connect it to Wi-Fi on the same network!

Its cPanel, but I changed servers too, earlier it was hosted on a GoDaddy account, now its on a seperate host, but yet the domain fails to load, but if I go through the root address of the server, the website loads properly.

I tried the TraceRoute, this is what comes up in the document:

Unable to resolve target system name goldenpanda.in.


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

OK then, do you want to try flushing your DNS
http://www.topbits.com/how-to-flush-dns.html

Make sure you run Command Prompt as an Administrator.

Last but not least make sure there is nothing refrencing that domain in the hosts files.

My Computer > C: (or whatever drive Windows is on) > WINDOWS > system32 > drivers > etc > hosts

Open that file in notepad. Make sure there is nothing with that domain in that file, if there is Delete that entire line of text with the domain in it, save it, and try the site again.


----------

